# my remote start will not work



## khien (Nov 8, 2010)

hello, i have mustang which has the viper791XV. I got a new transmitter and programmed it and it works fine. Only problem is that my car will not crank when i try to initiate the remote start. The lcd screen indicates that it sent a message to the car and i can hear the car turn on but it will not crank. Not sure if this caused the problem-- but I took the key out of the remote start key holding box-- for a little while, but i recently put it back when i got the new transmitter. The key itself works fine when i start it manually. Am i missing something???


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

khien said:


> hello, i have mustang which has the viper791XV. I got a new transmitter and programmed it and it works fine. Only problem is that my car will not crank when i try to initiate the remote start. The lcd screen indicates that it sent a message to the car and i can hear the car turn on but it will not crank. Not sure if this caused the problem-- but I took the key out of the remote start key holding box-- for a little while, but i recently put it back when i got the new transmitter. The key itself works fine when i start it manually. Am i missing something???


 You may need to re-learn the bypass code for the remote start, hard to tell as you did two things sense it has works one new remote two messed with the bypass module.
I'd make sure the bypass module is still connected, and the contacts are all good.


----------

